# Turkey shoot barrels



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Anybody here hit the turkey shoots? We spend some time at them on Sundays here in Cinti and I am looking to have a new barrel or complete gun built. Mine is about 6 years old and just won,t compete anymore. Anybody got a name and number for a barrel builder? Thanx, LakeRaider<><>


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Lakeraider What Gun Are You Shooting? I Shoot In Copley On Sunday's , I Shoot A Savage Bolt Gun With A 1-1/4 Barrel ! What Size Barrel Are You Looking For? And For What Gun? My Brother Inlaw's Dad Is Always Buying And Trading Barrels For Turkey Shoots And Getting Them Made I Will Try And Get His Name And # For You ( The Guy That Makes Em)!!! But He Is Up Here By Akron !!!!!


----------

